# Longest 2*4+ lane highway route in your country



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

After the great success of the 2*3 thread, here a new one! let's make it a little bit more exclusive...

I want to see which one is the longest 2*4 route in your country: only highways with BOTH direction with 4 or more lanes are accepted. Emergency lane is also a requirement.

We are talking mainly about interurban highways, I assume in the US there will be several long stretches inside the city itself

In Italy - to start - we have today only 3 real 2*4 highways, all fairly short:

MILANO-BERGAMO (37 km) the longest currently
MILANO-LAINATE (a short stretch)



Construction shall start soon for a new 4-lane section on A4 between the highways to Malpensa and Milan, while the hurban stretch of the A4 will be made into 4 lanes without emergency lane (dynamic 4 lanes). Most bridges have been already updated to 4-lane wide highway after the HSR construction 

MODENA-BOLOGNA (33 km)



In red the plans to make the A1 into a 4-lane highway for most of its course (esxcept river Po crossing). Also here the bridges have been all upgraded to 4-lanes highway thanks to the construction (near the highway) of the HSR line.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Netherlands:

By 2011 it will be the A2 motorway from Interchange Amstel near Amsterdam to Interchange Deil, a distance of 60 kilometers. 

Amstel - Holendrecht: 8 lanes
Holendrecht - Oudenrijn: 10 lanes (end 2010)
Oudenrijn - Everdingen: 8 lanes (2011)
Everdingen - Deil: 8 lanes (end 2010)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Eddard Stark said:


> In red the plans to make the A1 into a 4-lane highway for most of its course (esxcept river Po crossing)


I think the stretch between Casalpusterlengo and Piacenza is not scheduled because it is the most difficult (and expensive), but they clearly want to enlarge all A1 between Bologna and Milano; probably after the 2 stretches between Modena and Piacenza and between Milano and Casalpusterlengo will be completed they will start even the last branch


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Interstate 5 in California is at least 2x4 from its beginning at the Mexican border to the CA 91 interchange at mile 114, and from I-605 at mile 124 to CA 99 at mile 221.


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Netherlands:
> 
> By 2011 it will be the A2 motorway from Interchange Amstel near Amsterdam to Interchange Deil, a distance of 60 kilometers.
> 
> ...


how long is today?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

None, it's still under construction. The Amsterdam - Utrecht section is currently being widened from 6 to 10 lanes, and the Everdingen - Deil section is currently being widened from 4 to 8 lanes. Both projects should reach full capacity in about 6 - 8 months. The Utrecht - Everdingen section will start construction in about 6 months, with a completion one year later.


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I think the stretch between Casalpusterlengo and Piacenza is not scheduled because it is the most difficult (and expensive), but they clearly want to enlarge all A1 between Bologna and Milano; probably after the 2 stretches between Modena and Piacenza and between Milano and Casalpusterlengo will be completed they will start even the last branch


that cannot be ruled out, however the above constructions are into the national contract with "Autostrade per L'Italia" (the contract with which the government "extends" the payage system in Italy in exchange with new works and renovations"). So they are bound to be implemented in a foreseeable future

Anyway it will be more than 120 km 4*4, it's already pretty good


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> None, it's still under construction. The Amsterdam - Utrecht section is currently being widened from 6 to 10 lanes, and the Everdingen - Deil section is currently being widened from 4 to 8 lanes. Both projects should reach full capacity in about 6 - 8 months. The *Utrecht - Everdingen section will start construction in about 6 months, with a completion one year later*.


Only one year? clearly the Netherlands have different standards from Italy hno:hno: In our case 2-3 years at least


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

Tom 958 said:


> Interstate 5 in California is at least 2x4 from its *beginning at the Mexican border to the CA 91 interchange at mile 114, and from I-605 at mile 124 *to CA 99 at mile 221.


thanks...so here we have the record so far. Let's see if somebody can beat that


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I-10 has at least 8 lanes from Santa Monica to Yucaipa, which is 85 miles.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

In Spain if I'm not wrong it is the A-6 from Las Rozas to Guadarrama. Only 35 km.


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I-10 has at least 8 lanes from Santa Monica to Yucaipa, which is 85 miles.


yeah, but still shorter than the 114 miles above...


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Amsterdam - Utrecht section is currently being widened from 6 to 10 lanes.


Will the left lane be closed most of the time and function as a shoulder except during rush hours, like on the A4?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bratislava Petržalka - very short section of 2x4 D1 motorway in Slovakia:*

approximately 430 metres :lol:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Theortically this combination is 2+2X2+2


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

This highway between Beijing and Tianjin is 135 km long, not sure whether longer one exists in China.






The guy in the video above drives at 270 km/h on the highway.


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ It looks like a race


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

snowman159 said:


> Will the left lane be closed most of the time and function as a shoulder except during rush hours, like on the A4?


No, it will be a fulltime functional 2x5.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

The longest 2x4 section in Poland: A4 in Katowice (from Mikołowska interchange to Francuska one) - only 900 metres


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I think the stretch between Casalpusterlengo and Piacenza is not scheduled because it is the most difficult (and expensive), but they clearly want to enlarge all A1 between Bologna and Milano; probably after the 2 stretches between Modena and Piacenza and between Milano and Casalpusterlengo will be completed they will start even the last branch


Is there really a need for a 4-lane highway between Lodi and Casalpusterlengo? Whenever I took the highway to Milan, it started to get crowded after Lodi, at Casalpusterlengo the highway was almost empty in comparison.


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

DiggerD21 said:


> Is there really a need for a 4-lane highway between Lodi and Casalpusterlengo? Whenever I took the highway to Milan, it started to get crowded after Lodi, at Casalpusterlengo the highway was almost empty in comparison.


it's the main highway of Italy, there are no major difference in traffic. There is traffic for the entire lenght. Depends on the day, the period and other factors which section gets clogged but in general outside Milan the traffic is quite homegeneous


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Here is a map of Germany's current Autobahn system

red = 2x2 lane
violet = 3x3 lane
dark violet = 4x4 lane

I have discovered only five regular 4x4 lane stretches in that map:

A5: from intersection with A648 (in Frankfurt) until intersection with A67 (Darmstadt). A short stretch of the main lanes is only 3x3 at Frankfurter Kreuz (double intersection with A3 and national road B43). Alltogether ca. 28 km

A3: from intersection with A661 (south of Frankfurt) until intersection with A5. Ca. 7,5 km

A9: from intersection with A92 until intersection with A99 (north of Munich). Ca. 10 km

Another few km on the A7 north and south of the Elbe tunnel in Hamburg and a few km on the A46 at the intersection with the A3 near Düsseldorf.


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

4x4 highway - 16 lanes! :O

You meant 2x4 ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Terminology mixup 

Some people say 3x3, others say 2x3, others say 3+3 others say "6".


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

DiggerD21 said:


> Here is a map of Germany's current Autobahn system
> 
> red = 2x2 lane
> violet = 3x3 lane
> ...


I see...so it's not very common in Germany. Probably because you have a very good grid of highways which distribute more evenly the traffic


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks to recent reconstruction and widening, the Tri-State Tollway from near the Illinois-Wisconsin state line to where I-80/94 meets I-65 in northwest Indiana is now 8 lanes each way for the entire length. That's about 80 or 90 miles. Long term plans call for adding an additional lane each way from the state line to Milwaukee, which would add about 40 miles to that total.

I'm not sure if you count all of that because the freeway/tollway changes numbers from I-94 to I-294, but it's one continuous road where the dominant flow of traffic stays on that particular route, regardless of name change.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Here in England there aren't many roads with more than 6 lanes. The M56 from the Wilmslow Road junction to Princess Parkway is 8 lanes. There are also parts of the M25 which are pretty big!


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

In Sweden, the only 4+4 road I know of is Essingeleden, the urban motorway in Stockholm. Google Street View


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Terminology mixup
> 
> Some people say 3x3, others say 2x3, others say 3+3 others say "6".


When using a "multiple x" it is normal to put the number of carriageways to left of the x, and the number of lanes per carriageway right of the x.
2x3 = 3+3

Systems with more than two carriageways are often described by the number of lanes per carriagway, seperated by an indent.
3x3 = 3-3-3

:2cents:


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> Here is a map of Germany's current Autobahn system
> 
> red = 2x2 lane
> violet = 3x3 lane
> ...


A4: 4x4 between Köln-Dellbrück - Dreieck Heumar (exists), Köln-Mülheim - Köln-Dellbrück (U/C, to be completed in 2011). Total: ca. 7.5km


----------



## TaterTot (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom 958 said:


> Interstate 5 in California is at least 2x4 from its beginning at the Mexican border to the CA 91 interchange at mile 114, and from I-605 at mile 124 to CA 99 at mile 221.


Caltrans has plans to upgrade this gap in the future, so it will eventually be 221 miles.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Eddard Stark said:


> that cannot be ruled out, however the above constructions are into the national contract with "Autostrade per L'Italia" (the contract with which the government "extends" the payage system in Italy in exchange with new works and renovations"). So they are bound to be implemented in a foreseeable future
> 
> Anyway it will be more than 120 km 4*4, it's already pretty good


You forgot to add upcoming widening of A4 between Bergamo - Brescia or I'm wrong? And also isn't A4 planned to be widened to 2x4 up to Novara? This would make pretty long 2x4 section (about 130 km).


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

keber said:


> You forgot to add upcoming widening of A4 between Bergamo - Brescia or I'm wrong? And also isn't A4 planned to be widened to 2x4 up to Novara? This would make pretty long 2x4 section (about 130 km).


It's in my first post.

I think Bergamo-Brescia is not so imminent. The 4th lane towards Novara will be in reality up to Marcallo Mesero (highway to MXP) and not Novara


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

keber said:


> You forgot to add upcoming widening of A4 between Bergamo - Brescia or I'm wrong? And also isn't A4 planned to be widened to 2x4 up to Novara? This would make pretty long 2x4 section (about 130 km).


He just listed the stretches scheduled in _autostrade spa_ web site

Actually there are even other stretches scheduled for a widening to a 2X4:
*S. Cesareo - Frosinone* on A1 (47,9 km)
*Ravenna junction - Bologna S. lazzaro* on A14 (34,1 km)

Then there are other 'rumors' for widening to 2X4 Torino bypass, Tangenziale Est and Ovest in Milan (what could make the total lenght of a continuos 2X4 maximum run even longer) and maybe in some other stretches (I'd personally bring the last part of A1 from Caserta to Napoli from 2x3 to 2x4 -if I'm not wrong a very little stretch is 2X4 yet- but I don't know if there is some project on it)


----------



## CptSchmidt (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the widest in Canada is the 401 at 18 lanes for a few kilometres before tapering off just 12. 

18









12










The 111 is the widest in Atlantic Canada, where I live, with 12 lanes for only a dozen metres or so before becoming 10, 8, 6 and down to 4.

12, 10









8









6 (2x4, 4 southbound)










This is the 111 in its entirety, driving its northbound route.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Rail Claimore said:


> Thanks to recent reconstruction and widening, the Tri-State Tollway from near the Illinois-Wisconsin state line to where I-80/94 meets I-65 in northwest Indiana is now 8 lanes each way for the entire length. That's about 80 or 90 miles. Long term plans call for adding an additional lane each way from the state line to Milwaukee, which would add about 40 miles to that total.
> 
> I'm not sure if you count all of that because the freeway/tollway changes numbers from I-94 to I-294, but it's one continuous road where the dominant flow of traffic stays on that particular route, regardless of name change.


They're actually already working on widening the Wisconsin portion of I-94 up to Milwaukee.

When it's finished it will create 130 miles of 2x4 highway from Interstate 65 in Indiana, up through the Tri-State/I-94 corridor past Chicago and up to Milwaukee.

As you stated though, it's actually two interstates, I-94 and I-294 - but if you're driving this route, it acts as one through road - it just happens to change names as it goes through Chicago.


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*4x4 in Austria*

A2 Wien (Vienna) -Baden 23km: 









A23 Wien (Vienna) Beltway - 6km:


----------



## CptSchmidt (Jan 7, 2010)

Skyland said:


> A23 Wien (Vienna) Beltway - 6km:


What's that building?


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

CptSchmidt said:


> What's that building?


It's the T-Mobile Center:

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=tmobilecenter-vienna-austria


----------



## vitinhooo (May 1, 2007)

In Brazil(São Paulo state) I believe it's Bandeirantes Highway(Rodovia dos Bandeirantes, SP -
348), approximately 35km from Sao Paulo and Jundiaí:




























Other:

Castelo Branco Highway(Rodovia Castelo Branco, SP-280) between Sao Paulo and
Alphaville, approximately 11km:





















Mario Covas Ring Road (Rodoanel Mario Covas, Sao Paulo beltway), approx.32km:














Highway Immigrants(Rodovia dos Imigrantes, SP-160), approx.33km:


----------



## sturman (Apr 5, 2005)

Do we count beltways? If we do, MKAD around Moscow, Russia is 2x5 at it's full length (108 km). The eastern part of Sankt-Peterburg beltway has 2x4 lanes at 51,3 km:










The longest not-beltway section of 2x4 freeway is at M-2 just outside Moscow:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep... I think ring road should count


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

2x4 lanes (or more) in Portugal:

Lisboa:
A5 Lisboa-Cascais = 3,5km of multi lanes (not the full lenght is any direction , 3100m one way , 3000m in the other so roughly 2600m 2x4 ?)
IP7 = 700m ??? :lol:
2ª circular = 900m + 450m + 1100m ??? 
CRIL = 5km + 2km = 7km

Porto:
VCI = 400m + 500m + 400m + 700m + 3800m :lol:
A1 = 7km

^^ and other few small sections ... very few 2x4(or more) sections here ... usually building a second nearby highway is the preferred solution when the 1st 2x3 one is saturated. :cheers:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

In Sweden it seems to be a 2,6km stretch (which is the only 4x2 motorway in Sweden) along Essingeleden in Stockholm:

http://maps.google.se/maps?f=d&sour...5367,18.029938&spn=0.033507,0.123768&t=k&z=14


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

sotavento said:


> very few 2x4(or more) sections here ... usually building a second nearby highway is the preferred solution when the 1st 2x3 one is saturated. :cheers:


Nearby motorways are often used in Italy, but just to subdivide the local traffic from long distance one 

Here you can see, for istance, the 2X2 lanes Modena bypass running close to A1 4X2 lanes Modena-Bologna stretch


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe the longest 8-lane road in Norway is a 3 or 4 km of road on E6 north of OSlo


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Chicagoago said:


> They're actually already working on widening the Wisconsin portion of I-94 up to Milwaukee.
> 
> When it's finished it will create 130 miles of 2x4 highway from Interstate 65 in Indiana, up through the Tri-State/I-94 corridor past Chicago and up to Milwaukee.
> 
> As you stated though, it's actually two interstates, I-94 and I-294 - but if you're driving this route, it acts as one through road - it just happens to change names as it goes through Chicago.


My brother lives right off I-94 in Pleasant Prairie, and I was under the impression that the work on that stretch was just to rebuild the interstate and rework the configuration with the frontage roads. I'll have to check it out next time I'm up there soon.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Australia. M1 Pacific Motorway, QLD (From Brisbane/Logan - Gold Coast/Smith Str) 35km


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

New Zealand. SH1 Auckland/ Fanshawe St - Northcote 4.1km


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Rail Claimore said:


> My brother lives right off I-94 in Pleasant Prairie, and I was under the impression that the work on that stretch was just to rebuild the interstate and rework the configuration with the frontage roads. I'll have to check it out next time I'm up there soon.


No, it's a $1.9 billion complete rebuild of the road and interchanges, along with widening around 40 miles of road from 6 to 8 lanes.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The stretch between Hundinge and Greve Syd on Köge Bugt Motorvejen in southern Copenhagen is about 5km long. It is 2x4 for the most part and 2x5 for little over 2km-- the only 2x5 motorway in Nordic Europe.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Some revival of this topic:
Acording to Google Maps the longest 2x4 section in China is around 250 km (~155 mi) long expressway between Shanghai and Nanjing:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...31.517679,120.445862&spn=1.812199,3.56781&z=9


----------



## Shifty2k5 (Jun 17, 2010)

staff said:


> In Sweden it seems to be a 2,6km stretch (which is the only 4x2 motorway in Sweden) along Essingeleden in Stockholm:
> 
> http://maps.google.se/maps?f=d&sour...5367,18.029938&spn=0.033507,0.123768&t=k&z=14


I made a map. It's disputable though


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

The longest section of at least 2x4 by road number in South Africa is the 78 km section of the N1 between exits 67 and 145 ie from the the N12 south of Johannesburg to the N4 east of Pretoria. However, the route is formed by three freeways (Johannesburg Western Bypass, Ben Schoeman Highway and Danie Joubert Freeway) so one has to turn off twice to follow the N1.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=N1&daddr=-25.9677939,28.1299744+to:N1&hl=en&geocode=Fex0b_4dz7KqAQ%3BFU_Dc_4dtjqtASnzTh96NG6VHjGcMN7SGKuZDg%3BFeY7d_4d80ivAQ&mra=dvme&mrsp=1&sz=10&via=1&sll=-26.062951,28.111267&sspn=0.986906,1.757813&ie=UTF8&ll=-26.062951,28.111267&spn=0.986906,1.757813&t=h&z=10


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

A2 Amsterdam-Abcoude


the runner said:


> De A2 richting Amsterdam ter hoogte van het viaduct van Nieuwer ter Aa(vandaag wel open?)





the runner said:


> De weg richting Breukelen vanaf het viaduct van Nieuwer te Aa


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Morocco*

*From El Jadida highway toll to Casablanca bypass, 2*4 lanes on 3km *


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

There plenty of other examples, but the M25 south western side has 36 miles (58km) of 4+4 lanes, with some bits going up to 6+6 near Heathrow...


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Longest in Canada belongs to Highway 401, which has 8+ lanes for a considerable distance throughout Toronto and it's metro area.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Gadiri said:


> *Morocco*
> 
> *From El Jadida highway toll to Casablanca bypass, 2*4 lanes on 3km *


No, it's just 700 meters.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

*Egypt*

Cairo-Alexandria (~200km) is 4*2 all the way now.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Between Abu Dhabi and Dubai is all 2x4, in Dubai at SZR at some part even 2x7. Total about 120km.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't see anybody had written about the highways in Turkey! So: the entire ring road of the capital Ankara is in format 4+4 lanes. The total length is approximately 110 km. 

Also Q-2 in Istanbul is about 30 km in format 4+4 (which runs through the Sultan Mehmet bridge), if it is counted as a ring road.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

Des said:


>


Is that a freeway or just a very wide city street? It just seems rather surprising to see a pedestrian footpath right next to what appears to be a freeway!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ It looks more like a city road. But such cases are special: right (slower) lanes feel like driving on a city road, while left (overtaking) lanes feel like driving on a freeway. I doubt you have to pay attention to pedestrians on the leftmost lane.


----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

Bulgaria got its first 2*4 part of a highway today. It is a approximate 1100 m long section of the south part of the Sofia ring road! :cheers:

source: http://infrastructure.bg/show.php?storyid=1155698


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

The A43 outside of Lyon, France goes 2x4 for 12km.
Further south near Orange, there are some long stretches or 2x4 and 2x5 on the A7 as well.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=lyon+...7068&sspn=40.27343,56.513672&vpsrc=6&t=k&z=16


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

poshbakerloo said:


> There plenty of other examples, but the M25 south western side has 36 miles (58km) of 4+4 lanes, with some bits going up to 6+6 near Heathrow...


This stretch of motorway isn't continuously 8 lanes wide. It drops lanes at most junctions.


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn't France have a ca 30 Kms stretch of 4+4 south of Paris, on A10, I think? I has driven this section few years ago.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

Most of the freeways around Johannesburg and Pretoria have recently been widened to at least 2x4. The longest stretch of 2x4 or more by route number is now on the N1 between the Golden Highway and the Proefplaas Interchange at 82 km, though you do have to turn off twice to stay on the N1. If you go the other way around Johannesburg via the N12 Southern Bypass and N3 Eastern Bypass then it is 87 km between the two points.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

LG_ said:


> Also O-2 in Istanbul is about 30 km in format 4+4 (which runs through the Sultan Mehmet bridge), if it is counted as a ring road.


Not a ringroad, but beltway.

And here in Ankara, urban highways have 2x4 and 2x5 parts. (like routes to Eskişehir and Istanbul)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

There is a 1.1km 4+4 stretch on the A1 in the west of the Limattalerkreuz, to my knowledge the longest in Switzerland


----------

